# Cervelo P3C 51CM



## sunseeker (21 Feb 2009)

Hi

I'm after a Cervelo P3C frame, size 51cm, 2007, 2008 or 2009 model.
Anyone got one they would like to sell? may consider a whole bike.

Thanks


----------



## Will1985 (21 Feb 2009)

Not sure anybody has one on here. You could also try timetriallingforum or tritalk.


----------



## Miz (25 Feb 2009)

As mentioned by Will1985, this was posted yesterday;-

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=29829


----------

